# Boot with best heel hold?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think ThirtyTwo TM-3 has very aggressive heel hold design to a point my skinny heels don't work in them.
I ended up getting the Burton Imperial because of the less heel hold design.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The boot with the best heel hold is going the boot that does it best for ya...and you are the only one that is going to be able to determine that it works for you. So try on a bunch of boots and read the boot faq sticky, wiredsport threads and the angry snowboard yt series on boot fitting.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

haven't ridden them yet but the TM2 I just picked up seems like itll keep my heel in a vice grip.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The boot with the best heel hold is going the boot that does it best for ya...and you are the only one that is going to be able to determine that it works for you. So try on a bunch of boots and read the boot faq sticky, wiredsport threads and the angry snowboard yt series on boot fitting.


Qft.... 

People telling you advice is based on their own feet. Your feet are gonna be different. Hit the pavement and start trying boots on. Make sure you know your actual correct size by doing the steps put forward in the 9 billion boot threads done before this one.


----------

